# Need professional shop drawings at a reasonable price?



## Meridian (Feb 24, 2010)

Most likely from project to project, you have come across our drawings from working with subcontractors/consultants or even referencing a Manufacturer or NRCA detail.
We have been producing shop and design drawings for the roofing industry since 1988.
Not only do we create shop drawings for roofing/waterproofing, sheet metal and precast concrete component contractors, but we have also created manufacturer detail drawings and take great pride in working with organizations like NRCA to create the details that are in their manuals.
Our customer service is top notch and we aim to please. When you call, you talk to a person and our turn around time is extremely quick. Let’s face it – most of the projects we are given were needed “yesterday” and we are able to turn them around sometimes within the hour or within the same day you submit them. From Nuclear Moisture Surveys to a small roof plan - no job is too big or too small.

For more information, check out our website at www.meridianservicegroup.com
or feel free to call or email me directly.

Thanks!

Andie McCarthy
Meridian Service Group
Ph. 630-910-4970
[email protected]


----------

